# Mode door actuator



## Garysaunders85 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a 2012 eco and the defrost doesnt work. When you select the defrost it blows out of the front. The GM service manual says it takes 0.5 hours. Took it to a shop and they said it was going to take over 8 hours. Is there a write up or tutorial on how to get to the mode door actuator?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd reset the HVAC computer first.


----------



## Garysaunders85 (Jul 14, 2016)

We tried that with no luck unfortunately.


----------



## z4zarrar (Jun 21, 2016)

Check following link, it might help:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/185434-no-air-vents.html


----------

